
Former Apple Engineer Gives Behind-the-Scenes Look at iPhone Introduction - donohoe
http://www.macrumors.com/2013/10/04/former-apple-engineer-gives-behind-the-scenes-look-at-the-original-iphone-introduction/?src=twitter
======
barista
Blog spam: already discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6495835](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6495835)

